# Buying a few parts. Tires/rims and throttle cable.



## eavedesian (Apr 2, 2019)

Morning all. I need to buy a set of tires and rims and a new throttle cable.

I've found the tires and rim sizes at local stores like tractor supply and rural king and although I know the sizing based on crossing part numbers to the original Husqvarna numbers I can't find the axle dimensions (length and diameter). Im not at home right now and I know I can just measure myself but was wondering if anyone had the info. I'm in southeast Michigan. Heck even Harbor Freight will work.

Also, I need a throttle cable and found it at repair clinic but they come in 2 pieces. Does this mean i have to make my own Z Bend?

Thanks in advance for any help .

Eric


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Diameter is 3/4 on most. Do you have a model number?


----------



## eavedesian (Apr 2, 2019)

wjjones said:


> Diameter is 3/4 on most. Do you have a model number?


It's an old craftsman II 917.254410. 1994 based on the Briggs serial number.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## eavedesian (Apr 2, 2019)

wjjones said:


> https://www.searspartsdirect.com


Didnt see an axle diameter on there but I think I'm all set.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

1-3/8-Inch outside diameter, 3/4-Inch inside diameter.


----------

